# Помогите, пожалуйста, найти в Санкт-Петербурге хорошего массажиста!



## Alicevasile (13 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! У меня был поставлен диагноз нестабильность позвоночных дисков и заодно ВСД который выражается в какой-то очень тяжелой форме. Болит шея, затылок и плечи, таблетки помогают но через какое-то время опять все по новой. Плюс на фоне этого и из за нервов видимо в грудине колет. Вообщем хочется найти хорошего массажиста, который живет в Санкт-Петербурге! Помогите пожалуйста!


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2018)

@Alicevasile, здравствуйте!
Обратитесь к консультанту форума - доктору Абелю, пожалуйста.


----------



## Alicevasile (14 Янв 2018)

Спасибо, попробую!


----------



## abelar (16 Янв 2018)

Alicevasile написал(а):


> У меня был поставлен диагноз нестабильность позвоночных дисков и заодно ВСД который выражается в какой-то очень тяжелой форме. Вообщем хочется найти хорошего массажиста, который живет в Санкт-Петербурге! Помогите пожалуйста!


"Диагноз" удивляет! Не иначе академик ставил! Они любят потом к массажистам отправлять на лечение.


----------



## Юля Денисова (22 Окт 2018)

удалось вам найти массажиста?


----------

